# Voices as like nrg.be



## evo. (26. Januar 2002)

Hoi Leutz!
Auf der Site NRG.be diese Stimmen...oder auf eStudio.com die Stimmen... mit welchem Prog macht man das ?!?!?!?
THX



so far
   evo.


----------



## AKM<2b> (26. Januar 2002)

Also ich würd mal sagen die Stimmen bei NRG.de hat einfach mal ein Mensch gesprochen und dann wurden die noch leicht bearbeitet.

Bei estudio hört sich das nach einem Stimmen synthesizer an. Die wurden dann aber trotzdem noch mal bearbeitet.

Also Mein Tipp. Zieh dir mal "Sayit" von AnalogX ist ein 
Stimmsynthi. Du tippst das ein was er sagen soll und er tuts.
Sehr Computermäßiger Robotersound. gibt auch noch diverse einstellmöglichkeiten. Ist auch freeware wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Kannste dann als Wav abspeichern und nach belieben weiterbearbeiten.
Und wenn du was eingetippt hast dann drück bloss nicht enter. Dann gehts nähmlich aus.

Viel spass beim suchen
2b


----------



## evo. (26. Januar 2002)

hehe jo. THX erstma, proggy hab ich gesaugt...is so wie vom GameVoice ;D
K, thx nomma


so far
   evo.



>>Nachtrag
 gibt es auch noch weitere, qualitativ hochwertigere, Produkt ? Muss net Freeware sein!?<<


----------



## AKM<2b> (27. Januar 2002)

*äh mhhh pfff...*

da bin ich leicht überfragt...
ich denk mal das sich die Stimmen nie so cool anhören werden
weil die bestimmt von nem mann mit ner superhelden Stimme 
gesprochen wurden und erst hinterher bearbeit wurden.

Aber such doch einfach mal im I- Net nach Voice synthesis Software.
findste bestimmt was. Ich kenn jetzt leider keinz.

Zorry sagt 2b


----------



## Arno (28. Januar 2002)

Das beste Stimmbearbeitungstool ist das kostenpflichtige Plugin
Auto-Tune der Firma Antares (http://www.antarestech.com).
In der nun vorliegenden Version 3 ist erstmalig eine Bearbeitung von Sterodateien möglich.
Die Einstellungen können sehr variabel bearbeitet werden, es ist sogar möglich, Stimmverläufe einzuzeichnen.

Alles in allem ist es nicht umsonst ein Plugin welches in fast jeder professionellen Studioumgebung zu finden ist. 

Lad Dir doch einfach mal das Demo runter.

Ein ähnliches Tool wird von Steinberg (http://www.steinberg.de)verkauft.
Es nennt sich Voice Designer und ist gleichfalls kostenpflichtig.

Zwar kenne ich dieses Tool nicht so gut wie Auto-Tune doch ich habe bis dato nur Gutes von diesem Plugin gehört.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


Gruß


Arno


----------



## EroA (14. Februar 2002)

Ein ziemlich umfassendes Prog ist auch WaveLab!
leider weis ich nicht mehr von welcher Firma das war oder woher ich das hatte (ERINNERUNG:Alkohol schadet Ihrem Gedächtnis ) 
 
Bis Irgendwann

   eroa


----------



## momohk (15. Februar 2002)

Also ich denke was du brauchst ist ein vocoder.

Einer der besten ist der von orange.

Ist glaube ich ein directx plug.

Antares ist eher zu tonhöhenkorrektur gedacht.

Damit bekommst du den "cher" effekt hin.

gruessle

Momo


----------

